# Collecting Old Film



## Alpha (May 15, 2007)

So I'm starting a collection of films that aren't produced anymore.

On the list:

Tech Pan (in 35mm or 4x5)
Kodachrome 25
any Kodachrome in 120
Panatomic X (single roll, but bulk would be better)
APX25
Konica IR
The Holy Grail: Freezer-Kept Super XX

So far I've got the TP in 35mm and the KC25. I would pay out the arse for freezer-kept Super XX.

Any suggestions on other films, where to find these (aside from ebay), or offers to sell (if you guys have any) would be appreciated.


----------



## Weaving Wax (May 15, 2007)

I'm surprised that Time Zero Film isn't on there. I don't know where you could get it if you even want it other than ebay...


----------



## dinodan (May 15, 2007)

Omigod! You have Panatomic... 25 ASA, as I recall. How was it stored? I've heard that grain size increases with age, even when frozen. It was discontinued in '89, as I remember.


----------



## terri (May 15, 2007)

You might want to snag the color IR that's being D/C'd: Kodak EIR - while it's still minty fresh and $24 a roll....


----------



## Alpha (May 16, 2007)

dinodan said:


> Omigod! You have Panatomic... 25 ASA, as I recall. How was it stored? I've heard that grain size increases with age, even when frozen. It was discontinued in '89, as I remember.



I don't have the panatomic yet...I have the Tech Pan, exp 2005 IIRC


----------



## Alpha (May 16, 2007)

Weaving Wax said:


> I'm surprised that Time Zero Film isn't on there. I don't know where you could get it if you even want it other than ebay...



Bet I can find it. I'll have a look around tomorrow.


----------



## JC1220 (May 16, 2007)

Ya, I would like some Super XX 8x10 or larger sheet film PLEASE!


----------



## Alpha (May 16, 2007)

yeah good luck...i'd pay several hundred dollars for Super XX in 8x10


----------



## JC1220 (May 21, 2007)

My friends and mentors have one of the last large stashes of super XX in sizes from 4x5 to 8x20, and perhaps some 18x22.

Too bad it will never be produced again.


----------



## Alpha (May 21, 2007)

Any chance you could hook me up? I'll pay serious cash for it. I'm looking for 4x5.


----------



## JC1220 (May 22, 2007)

Wish I could help. They made a significant investment to buy the last of Kodak's stock once it was disscontinued, they do not sell it.  It pops up on Ebay now and again, keep looking, I know I do!  

Also looking for any Azo contact printing paper, regardless of age!


----------



## blackdoglab (May 22, 2007)

I think bergger makes xx now (with one more x, would it be a dirty film?)  I wanna get some verichrome pan.


----------



## Alpha (May 23, 2007)

JC1220 said:


> Wish I could help. They made a significant investment to buy the last of Kodak's stock once it was disscontinued, they do not sell it.  It pops up on Ebay now and again, keep looking, I know I do!
> 
> Also looking for any Azo contact printing paper, regardless of age!



You can still get Azo...

http://www.michaelandpaula.com/mp/Azo_Notice.html


----------



## JC1220 (May 24, 2007)

Kodak stopped making it in 2005.

What Michael and Paula have is very limited and only the newer versions where grade 2 is just terrible. However they are working on a new silver chloride paper which recent tests of looked good for production to hopefully start this fall with some luck! 

I have a pretty good stash for now of Azo, but always looking for older stock of it, until the new paper is available.


----------



## JC1220 (May 29, 2007)

Max, have you given Berrger film a try yet?  I had used it for a year a while back before I switched to Efke/Adox.  I just reviewed some of my negatives and photographs made with the film and I think I am going to give it a try again.  Some say it is the closets thing to SuperXX, it may be close but nothing is SuperXX, but it is better than I remembered it being.


----------



## Mohain (Jun 6, 2007)

Have you tried http://www.pacificrimcamera.com/catalog/ff11.htm they seem to have stocks of superxx.


----------



## jon_k (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi,

Why are you guys seeking discontinued film and willing to pay hundreds of dollars for it.

Is it just to put on a shelf as a conversation piece or do you guys have an older camera that takes the film that you guys wish you could use again? That would have to be one hell of a camera to spend $1500 per roll of film.

I'm just unsure why you guys are collecting. I don't do film photography myself anyways, so what would I know. ;-)


----------



## Alpha (Jun 10, 2007)

Nearly all of those films were made in 35mm and Medium format (120). In case you hadn't realized, 35mm and medium format cameras are still made. A number of them are vastly more expensive than most 35mm-sized digital SLR's. 

Apparently you were born yesterday. Did you really look at this thread and go, "Man! Who's got a camera these days that can shoot 35mm film!?"


----------



## Alpha (Jun 10, 2007)

JC1220 said:


> Max, have you given Berrger film a try yet?  I had used it for a year a while back before I switched to Efke/Adox.  I just reviewed some of my negatives and photographs made with the film and I think I am going to give it a try again.  Some say it is the closets thing to SuperXX, it may be close but nothing is SuperXX, but it is better than I remembered it being.



I have a love-hate relationship with Bergger. Their papers are wonderful, especially Prestige. I don't shoot quite as much 35mm as I used to, and my Pentax 645 won't accept Bergger 120 because the paper backing is too thick and the insert can't spool it. I've considered ordering some in 4x5. It is nice stuff, though.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 10, 2007)

And all this time i though  panx, plus x and tri x were the types of black and white till that upstart came alone.


----------



## Alpha (Jun 10, 2007)

I like TX, but it really makes you work in the darkroom. The fact that it has a pretty wide midtone range makes it a little trickier to get those black blacks without losing highlight detail.


----------



## PhotoPhoenix (Jun 25, 2007)

Agfa Scala should be on that list. five sure.


----------



## jstuedle (Jun 27, 2007)

One on my past fav's was Kodak's Ektar 25. I have just a couple of rolls EXP. 04/1995 that I have horded just for grins and giggles. It sits on my brag shelf with a few old metal film cans and first Nikon bodies. Dang that film was good for big prints.


----------



## nealjpage (Jun 28, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> Nearly all of those films were made in 35mm and Medium format (120). In case you hadn't realized, 35mm and medium format cameras are still made. A number of them are vastly more expensive than most 35mm-sized digital SLR's.
> 
> Apparently you were born yesterday. Did you really look at this thread and go, "Man! Who's got a camera these days that can shoot 35mm film!?"



Chill, Max, chill.  He might've just missed the size discussion.

I just bought a brick of (supposedly) refrigerated Agfachrome 50 that expired back when I was in high school (1997).  It ended up being cheap (about 50 cents a roll) so I figured what the hell...


----------



## maddermaxx (Jun 28, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> Nearly all of those films were made in 35mm and Medium format (120). In case you hadn't realized, 35mm and medium format cameras are still made. A number of them are vastly more expensive than most 35mm-sized digital SLR's.
> 
> Apparently you were born yesterday. Did you really look at this thread and go, "Man! Who's got a camera these days that can shoot 35mm film!?"




I think what he was asking is why are you willing to pay thousands of dollars on film thats not made anymore, is it just for the nostalgia of having it? 

Or is it so you can use it in a camera that you own of that period time Frame? Or you just like the quality so much of those particular films?..


----------



## RacePhoto (Jun 28, 2007)

maddermaxx said:


> I think what he was asking is why are you willing to pay thousands of dollars on film thats not made anymore, is it just for the nostalgia of having it?
> 
> Or is it so you can use it in a camera that you own of that period time Frame? Or you just like the quality so much of those particular films?..



Gee I want to know too. Maybe I can raid the Frig. and make some sales. 

I didn't always freeze it, and the film is old, but was kept cooled except for a couple of months between living quarters, then replaced in the Frig. No guarantee.

I used to shoot a roll now and then, just to see if it was still good.


120 (I think?) PXP = 4, TXP = 2, VPS = 1, 127 Walgreens I'd guess? "Made in Belgium", VP 116 (Jun 1976) now there's an oldie. VP 620 (DEC 1969), Unknown, that looks like it's 116.






100 feet Kodak, marked "125"





The box is Kodak  HC135-36 Copy Film.






Then the assortment of KB21 (which I bought because it had plastic re-loadable containers with a threaded end) some TriX, one Panatomic X, A bunch of high speed recording 2475. All late 70's except the Pan-X which looks like early 80s, one roll of Infrared.


----------



## RacePhoto (Jun 28, 2007)

OK so Ektachrome Tungsten 50, how's that for a strange one for the collection?  The Verichrome Pan in the odd sizes? I thing the VPS was professional 120 film. I had a large format cameras and if I remember right, it was supposed to be good for portraits.

I was playing with high contrast and used the copy film shot at ASA 8 (or something like that?) Developed in Dektol. Same deal the other way for the 2475, high speed surveillance film. Developed in hot Acufine.

I have flash bulbs too? :lmao: 25B for focal plain shutters in daylight blue. I used them as backup, back before electronic flashes were reliable. Also good in a quick pinch, easy to carry in the bag with a little folding flash unit.


----------



## Alpha (Jun 28, 2007)

Are you selling that stuff?

If so, I want the PanX at the very least. Is the copy film in metal canisters or are those oddly shaped bulk rolls? I also want the 2475, the TX, and everything in 120. Shoot me a PM.

Oh, and what the hell is KB?


----------



## RacePhoto (Jun 28, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> Are you selling that stuff?
> 
> If so, I want the PanX at the very least. Is the copy film in metal canisters or are those oddly shaped bulk rolls? I also want the 2475, the TX, and everything in 120. Shoot me a PM.
> 
> Oh, and what the hell is KB?



LOL KB21 is B&W 20 exposure 100 ASA film, which happens to be 21 DIN. When I was doing bulk reloading, the ends would fall off the resealable cans, and some photo shop had this film with end caps that were threaded. So I'd shoot it and then re-use the plastic "cans".

It says Fotokemika Zagreb on it, which is a Croatian photo company, and I just did a search and they are still around.






I don't know if any of this is any good after 30 years.

If nothing else, I'm showing off some old photo junk? :thumbup:


I guess there's a generation gap here, because before film came in those nifty plastic cap cans, it came in aluminum screw cap cans. Before that, you can see in the pictures, it was in a cardboard box, in foil. I guess the AL cans were not around that long? Maybe the late 50s through early 70s?

It looks like the Ektachrome and some of the others are still made in the 120 film. The High Speed has a new name, and I thought I saw something about Kodak dropping the IR films. The copy film was for copying documents. I don't know what the Kodak 125 was, in the bulk can. It's still sealed. Same date as the rest, late 60s, early 70s.

Anyone have any ideas what it might be? I assume it's B&W film.


----------



## Alpha (Jun 28, 2007)

You didn't say whether you were selling it or not. 

I WANT TO BUY YOUR FILM.

please please please sell me some.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 2, 2007)

Score. 

+20 rolls Agfa RSX II 50 (120). 
+25 sheets 8x10 Kodak Ultratec (copy film, I shoot it at ISO 6), cut down into 4x5 sheets.


----------



## RacePhoto (Jul 3, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> You didn't say whether you were selling it or not.
> 
> I WANT TO BUY YOUR FILM.
> 
> please please please sell me some.




I sent a private message.

Nice find on the copy film, that's why I had the 35mm rolls. Nice high contrast images.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 8, 2007)

I just landed 3 unopened 25 sheet boxes of Super XX in 4x5. 1980's exp date. The boxes look new!!!!!!!! 

damn, it feels good to be a gangsta.


----------



## JC1220 (Jul 9, 2007)

You almost had some competition on those, at the last minute I didn't press the button, if it had been 8x10 on the other hand...


----------



## Alpha (Jul 17, 2007)

+100 feet of Panatomic X. Oh my god.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 19, 2007)

+10 rolls Agfa Optima 100 (120)


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jul 29, 2007)

It's amazing what you find in the freezer under the veg...
A roll of 120 Panatomic-X Professional (Exp date 1987)
A roll of 120 Agfacolor N 80L Professional (Exp date 1983)
100m 35mm Kodalith (Exp 1986)
25 sheets 5x4 Agfacolor 80S (Exp illegible)
I've got some single sheet 5x4 Polaroid somewhere.
And a carton of  Kodak quarter plate B&W on _glass_ from circa 1950...
Stay tuned. I've probably got more museum pieces somewhere.


----------



## ann (Jul 29, 2007)

now, i had to check the freezer as well,

have 2 rolls of 100ft. agfa 100 expiration date 2002, has been frozen since i got it in 2001.

anyone interested.

may have some 120 color stuff, will get back with the specifics


----------



## Alpha (Jul 29, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> It's amazing what you find in the freezer under the veg...
> A roll of 120 Panatomic-X Professional (Exp date 1987)
> A roll of 120 Agfacolor N 80L Professional (Exp date 1983)
> 100m 35mm Kodalith (Exp 1986)
> ...



I'm sure you know as much or more than me...after all, it is _your_ film. In case you're interested, here's what I know about your film. The PanX is still good, though may have to up the exposure closer to ASA 25. The agfacolor probably has a pronounced color shift...I'd shoot it soon. The kodalith will last forever...I just bought a few rolls of Ektagraphic, which _is_ Kodalith, but they kept making it for some reason even after they dropped Kodalith (I dunno why since it's the same emulsion). The polaroid is useless. I'm sure the chemicals have dried up by now.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 29, 2007)

ann said:


> now, i had to check the freezer as well,
> 
> have 2 rolls of 100ft. agfa 100 expiration date 2002, has been frozen since i got it in 2001.
> 
> ...



I'd be interested, but you'd have to cut a really good deal. There are a number of Buy It Now sellers on eBay selling 100' bulk rolls of APX 100 and 400 for about $25....

I may be interested in the color stuff, depending on what it is.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 29, 2007)

Score again.

+ 4 rolls Ektagraphic, 35mm (Kodalith)
+ 25 Sheets 4x5 unopened, freezer kept RSX 50
+ 25 Sheets 4x5 unopened, freezer kept RSX 100


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jul 29, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> The agfacolor probably has a pronounced color shift.



It's 80L. The L and S suffixes on Agfacolor Professional denoted Long and Short. Long was for long exposures and was balanced for tungsten. Short was for daylight. I seem to remember that the S was ISO100...
The colour balance goes quite quickly on both unless kept below -2C. I don't think it's been frozen the whole time. In any event the balance will have gone so I will just keep it as a souvenir. (I usually shot Ektachrome 64.)
The Pan-X will have fog problems. Slow fine grain films tend to suffer from age fog worse than faster films. Because they are normally processed by physical development to retain fine grain the D-max is lower so the fog is more intrusive.
Again, I'll just keep it as museum piece.
I think I have a roll of E4 colour infra-red too (circa 1976)
The Polaroid is still OK - though you have to extend the dev times a bit. I can't remember the actual type but it's B&W and produces a 5x4 neg too.


----------



## ann (Jul 29, 2007)

i checked the freezer, the 120 color film , i think is still on the market, altho, i have had it awhile.
also , a few other black and white 120 films still in production but outdated.

i found a couple of rolls of agfa 25 and 100 both 120 film 2005 and 2002 dates
1 pack of time zero film 11/06, which is still ok , and will manipulate
and some other stuff that is outdated, but still in production.

i do have a 100 feet of tec pan at the lab, but heaven only knows about it's condition as it was given to me with some darkroom equipment.

what do you do with this film?  even under great conditions some must be fogged.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 29, 2007)

What do I do with the film? Shoot it! Bulk rolls are easier to work with than single rolls because it's easier to test. For high contrast, low ISO films I usually opt for development in dilute HC-110, especially when it's orthochromatic and I can develop by inspection.


----------



## ann (Jul 29, 2007)

good to hear your using it for making images


----------



## ann (Jul 30, 2007)

don't know where else to post this, but since i know Max checks this thread,

Max, i have tried to send you several pm's and get a message that your mail box is full

ann


----------



## Alpha (Jul 30, 2007)

Sorry about that. I'm all clear now.


----------



## Alpha (Dec 9, 2007)

+ 25 sheets Dupont Velour Black R-2.

Hell yes. I've been wanting to print on this stuff forever!!!!

I don't have a clue about the surface though. I guess I'll just have to look at it under safelight. I'm a little confused by the letter code. Unblinkingeye's catalog of antique papers lists all Velour Black as having a canvas surface but they don't list any letter designations. I've seen Velour in surfaces, A, T, and R. The article lists Azo R as a linen surface, and all of the other Kodak R's as tweed surfaces. I don't see any letter designations for Dupont papers. I guess I'll ask the APUG folks and report back.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Dec 10, 2007)

Come up with some Ilford color then I will be impressed


----------



## Alpha (Dec 10, 2007)

Jeff Canes said:


> Come up with some Ilford color then I will be impressed



Other than Ilfochrome? Rats. I'm sure I could eventually find some, but I doubt it would be any  good. I didn't even know they ever made color film/paper until they bought out Ciba.


----------



## Helen B (Dec 10, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> Other than Ilfochrome? Rats. I'm sure I could eventually find some, but I doubt it would be any  good...



Ilford colour film wasn't much good when it was fresh.

Best,
Helen


----------



## Alpha (Dec 10, 2007)

Helen B said:


> Ilford colour film wasn't much good when it was fresh.
> 
> Best,
> Helen



lol.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Dec 10, 2007)

Never used it myself, do recall see some on clearance back around 86ish, also recall someone tell me it was not very good, Also In the 80&#8217;s it may have be re-brand Fuji


----------



## Alpha (Dec 24, 2007)

+ 1 pack Time Zero (exp 12/06)
+ 100 sheets Ilfocolor 1M Glossy
+ 1 pro pack Scala 120.


----------

